# I have tickets with United....



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851799281010913281
I have tickets on united airlines that were booked over a month ago. After the recent incident removing the passenger I wouldn't normally be worried. However, I'm traveling with my parrot under the seat in front of me. So now I'm having a nightmare of getting asked to leave because he makes a peep or worse. So, my fantasy solution is to beta test autopilot on a cross country trip from New York City to Los Angeles. Any ideas how I can make that happen? It would be pretty entertaining online content.


----------

